# Rigid Heddle Loom Questions



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Ive decided to get a RGH Loom. Im just trying to decide which manufacturer to go with. I also want to do some tapestry weaving on it.

From what Ive learned on the net thus far, high tensioning is one of the most important elements for Tapestry. And The RGH loom that does that best is a Glimakra Emilia.

Though the Kromski Harp 24 appeals to me the most. If tensioning is that important & the Glimakra does that the best, then that is the one I will go with.

I would be interested in hearing from anyone with a RGH Loom, & about them, & what to look for, or avoid, or just general thoughts on the matter

Tia!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I have an Emilia and I love it. It is incredibly easy to warp and yes, the tensioning is very smooth and easy. 

I also sell Glimakras, so I may be biased.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I have the Ashford and warping and tensioning is also very easy. The Ashford has the ratchet and pall device for tensioning.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you Svenska & Marchwind!

Is the the Glimarka hard to assemble? I came across a blog that said it was a nightmare. Especially with the cord.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I have assembled three, and it was EASY. The cord is a teeny bit confusing, but it's fairly well explained in the directions.

Actually, there's not much at all to assemble. It comes all put together except for the cord holding the sticks that hold the warp to the warp bars. That is actually pretty easy to do.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you SvenskaFlicka!

The blog article I read, the girl was having a problem with the cord., & said the instructions were hard to understand. That was back about 5 years ago. Maybe there have been changes to both. Or as she admitted, she just wasn't good at it.

It doesn't look like a real complicated mechanism.
You do have the best price Ive seen yet too!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I have an Ashford. Get the largest one they make, you can always warp for small items. I made many rugs on mine. I bought blanket trimmings off of Ebay-huge box, and used it for weft.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

My head says Glimakra. Draw back, 18 inch.
My heart says Kromski, 24 inch.

Im debating about size too. The 32 just looks unmanageable. Its not much more $ though.

Im looking through the used ads on Ravelry. I would love if I could swap my little Prelude for a nice loom & stand & maybe a few extras, as my Prelude has the large flyer/bobbin too.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

If you get a larger one you will want the stand with it.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

PearlB, did you make a decision yet? 

7thswan, I didn't realize you could make rugs on a rigid heddle loom!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Kasota,

Im really leaning towards the 24' Kromski. Its got my heart & its the most complete package Ive found. I think the 24' is going to be just right.

It now comes with metal ratchets & pawl. Im thinking that's gonna greatly help with holding enough tension.

P.S. I cant get the phrase, "those nice Kromski boys" out of my head. :hysterical::hysterical:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Mom would be so proud! hehehehehe


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

After much thought I went with the 32'Kromski & stand. I wonder if its going to be a bit big. Otoh, if I really enjoy this I have many more options of what I can make.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

What is commonly used for warp threads?
What do most of you here often use for warp threads? 
I know the woolery sells cones, is there a particular size that goes with whatever heddle you are using?

Tia


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Knowing what to use for warp & weft was the hardest thing to wrap my mind around until I started thinking of it in terms of knitting & crochet.

The different size of warp & weft will give different looks.

The yarn barn in KS has great prices for weaving yarns.

What size heddle do you have?


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

PearlB, momma said you made a good choice! Always get the biggest Kromski that you can. 

I will be anxiously awaiting your reports!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks MLF!

size 8 dent. Which is the biggest right? 10 is smaller & 12 is smaller still. 
Im under the impression 8 is for heftier yarns, 10, 4plyish, & 12, fingering.

I will check out the yarn barn in KS. Im thinking of using cotton for the warps threads & then some of my handspun, or some good online for the weft, at this point.

Im curious to play & see how much the warp threads stand out, & how they can be incorporated into a design element.

This pic helped me to decide on the 32. I gotta try something like this!

Kas,
Tell your Mom I said Hi, & that the nice Kromski boys are hard at work making beautiful wheels & looms for everyone!

This is a Kromski Harp loom which has been set up with a cotton warp and a wool roving weft


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

PearlB.... oh, now you have gone and done it!!!! A RUG!!! I have no idea why I like rugs so much but I just do. What a lovely loom! 

Mom says "Oh, hi, Pearl!" and waves.  

First it was those tempting pictures...those "whatcha workin' on threads" where I saw all the beautiful things people could make. Then there were pictures of spinning wheels. And fancy knitting needles. And more shawl pictures. And peg loom and threads about stinky ways to clean fleece...and pictures of socks...and felting projects...and dying projects...

I am just drooling.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

That pic did me in too! Im thinking of it as a blanket though. Maybe sew a real thin fabric backing on it. I bet that would be warm. Darn if I know how a person would keep that clean, & or go about cleaning it.

Since its just roving I can imagine clumps of it coming out. 

None the less, I have to make it! I will figure the rest of it out later. :hysterical::hysterical:

a good part of why I want a loom is I want to do Tapestry weaving. I can see a nice wall hanging made of dyed roving, maybe in a Navajo design. :dance:


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Does anyone know is double weaving on a RH Loom the same as on a 4 shaft table loom? Kinda close?, Not even remotely the same?

Tia!


----------



## Jacki (May 13, 2002)

If you are a member of rav, there is a very active, helpful (enabling) group called Rigid Heddle Looms. 

My problem with double weaving, is some people mean 'making a double width fabric', and others mean a reversible fabric.

I think both of these need multiple heddles to work or you could also use a pick-up stick, or string heddles.

Jacki


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you Jacki!

Im watching a bunch of youtube vids. A bit of both RH looms & Table looms. 
Im watching a Table Loom vid - Double Weave basics. The more I watch it, the more I think its mostly different altogether.

I will check out the Rav Group, :sing:


----------

